# HTC One V First Look Video With Strange Camera Bug



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! 
Just did a video unboxing and first look at the HTC One V, i was really surprised at the amount of things that are off about this device. In fact im tempted to do a HTC One V vs HTC Hero video. I honestly think that the old HTC Hero in froyo or gingerbread flavour would out do the One V in MANY aspects.....just my opinion.

head over to my video with the link below






later guys =)


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty good review. The camera issue was strange indeed. Have you talked to any other early testers to see if they've had the same problem? Wondering if it's an isolated incident.


----------

